# Rusty's checkup



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Took Rusty, the 12 year old in Saturday for his annual wellness check. Everything looked good that day. He is a little wobbly in the back end, but other than that, he is doing great. We did a senior wellness blood panel, vet just called, everything, including his thyroid level came back wonderful. The old guy is doing spectacular. I never really thought I'd have him so long, he is a back yard bred golden, terrible structure, not even close to anything in the standard. I thought I had lost him last June, he bloated, we managed to save him, but he had to have his stomach tacked to his rib wall. Plagued by allergies the first 7 or 8 years of his life, thyroid issues. He had several ear hematomas, from his allergies. Strange, though, once he reached around 8, his allergies seemed to have disappeared, thyroid is under control. Back end is weak, he sometimes falls down a little, but we just pick him back up and send him on his way. The one thing that is in the standard is his temperament, pure gold, sweet, loving, gentle, a wonderful old gentleman. I am hoping I have him around for at least a few more years. 

Donna


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so glad Rusty had such a good check-up and is doing so well. It sure makes me smile.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad to hear Rusty had a good check-up and is enjoying life. I love the seniors. Give Rusty a big hug from us!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

whew, my heart sank when I saw the thread, I thought, "oh no, don't let there be anything wrong with Rusty now, too!"
I'm so glad to hear that everything's okay with him! He's such a big sweetheart!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great to hear that Rusty got a clean bill of health. That must make you feel great.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I am happy to read a good news story, too!! So glad Rusty checked out well at the vet. It sounds like other than a weaker back-end, he is in great shape. I hope you two have many years together too.

What a welcome relief ... go Rusty!!

Kim


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Is he on Rimadyl for his back legs?? it really helps our 12 year old shepard..or cosequin


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I thoroughly enjoyed reading about your Rusty. Thanks so much for sharing. Glad to read he's doing so terrific at 12!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Hooray for Rusty! I bet you are beyond relieved! I really enjoy reading good reports on 12+ year olds!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

My very favourite kind of post to read! So happy for you and Rusty! May you have TWELVE more good years together!


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi was so glad to hear Rusty had a good report from the vet at 12 yrs old. I love the seniors also, we just lost Billie Jean 4-21 to cancer and she had just turned 11. We miss her so much and love to read about other goldens doing well. Hope you have many more years to enjoy Rusty.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rusty*

Thank you for the GOOD News Post!! So Happy Rusty is doing so well!


Those "back yard breeder dogs," and shelter/rescue dogs can do amazingly well.
So far, both females I've had in my life were adopted from rescues, who pulled them out of HIgh Kill shelters, and I'm relatively sure that Munchkin and Smooch were probably from backyard breeders. Ken and I always thought that they would go first, but it turned out being Gizmo and Snobear, both who were from very reputable Samoyed breeders.


----------

